# American Royal



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 3, 2007)

Starting to get ready for the Royal as Bruce, Jim(Friend of mine), and hopefully Kloset(health willing) will be heading for Kansas City around 4:00pm tomorrow.  I would like to leave earlier but major changes at work are dictating otherwise.  The meat bill for this is going to be pretty damn high when you figure 4 prime briskets, 4 butts, 6-8 racks of ribs, and probably 30-36 pieces of chicken plus sausage.  I imagine it's going to be hellishly long weekend but I just want to have a good time and try to be on point with my cooking.  Weather looks to be hot and I'm hoping the scenery is as well.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Luck


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck Bubba...and crew!


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Luck ot there


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Best of luck to ya Kevin! You are a true BBQ competition NUT!!!!!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 3, 2007)

Have fun boys! Best of luck.


----------



## john pen (Oct 3, 2007)

good luck !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Travel safely and go get'm man!

Congrats on even being invited that's an horor right there.
peace


----------



## woodman3222 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck, I was going to go until I remembered I have a class I have to take on Sat.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 3, 2007)

woodman3222 said:
			
		

> Good luck, I was going to go until I remembered I have a class I have to take on Sat.



Ah, another "woodman" who has his priorities straight!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 3, 2007)

All work and no play makes woodman a dull boy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck Kevin, Bruce and Dallas!  You guys be safe, have a great time and knock 'em dead!

Kevin save your money and buy choice briskets!  :roll:


----------



## Unity (Oct 3, 2007)

Show 'em your stuff, guys!   

--John  8) 
(_Somebody's_ gotta be GC!   )


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Starting to get ready for the Royal as Bruce, Jim(Friend of mine), and hopefully Kloset(health willing) will be heading for Kansas City around 4:00pm tomorrow.  I would like to leave earlier but major changes at work are dictating otherwise.  *The meat bill for this is going to be pretty damn high when you figure 4 prime briskets, 4 butts, 6-8 racks of ribs, and probably 30-36 pieces of chicken plus sausage. * I imagine it's going to be hellishly long weekend but I just want to have a good time and try to be on point with my cooking.  Weather looks to be hot and I'm hoping the scenery is as well.



You need more dudes on your team just to eat all that :roll: 
Good luck and stay on line. It will be a little like being there for us.
Kick some brisket, er, I mean butt.


----------



## woodman3222 (Oct 3, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> woodman3222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, each year when I take this class I lose a few nights of sleep after it. Class is about legal issues in the fire service. It would be more fun learning about BBQ at The Royal. It still is a great class to take. Just makes you really think.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 3, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Starting to get ready for the Royal as Bruce, Jim(Friend of mine), and hopefully Kloset(health willing) will be heading for Kansas City around 4:00pm tomorrow.  I would like to leave earlier but major changes at work are dictating otherwise.  The meat bill for this is going to be pretty damn high when you figure 4 prime briskets, 4 butts, 6-8 racks of ribs, and probably 30-36 pieces of chicken plus sausage.  I imagine it's going to be hellishly long weekend but I just want to have a good time and try to be on point with my cooking.  Weather looks to be hot and I'm hoping the scenery is as well.



good luck guys! Looks like it will be nice in the evening for ya and highs in the upper 80's, isolated storms on Saturday.

I'd head down but it's too much of a cluster f to deal with. Have fun!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 3, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Good luck Kevin, Bruce and Dallas!  You guys be safe, have a great time and knock 'em dead!
> 
> *Kevin save your money and buy choice briskets*!  :roll:



I'm paying $2.49-$2.99/lb for prime.  Considering the overall investment and the results I've had in brisket so far this year(1st in Franklin, 8th in New Holland, 3rd oinktoberfest) I'm stickin to my guns.  Live by the sword...die by the sword.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 3, 2007)

Stick with what brought you there Kevin.  Don't change a thing!

Good luck to you and Bruce!

You guys are winners no matter what the result! [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  :thumbsup


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 3, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> You guys are winners no matter what the result! [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  :thumbsup



Yup!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 3, 2007)

I disagree...you need to win in order to be a winner!!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 3, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I disagree...you need to win in order to be a winner!!



Spoken like a true loser Greg.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 3, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I disagree...you need to win in order to be a winner!!



Uhhhhhh.  Done that!!!!

He spends 30 minutes at one contest and he's and expert. :roll:


----------



## Impailer (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Luck!  Are you cooking in the Open as well as the Invitational?


----------



## Unity (Oct 3, 2007)

"You guys are wieners no matter what the result!" --Greg Rempe

--John  8)


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 3, 2007)

Impailer17 said:
			
		

> Good Luck!  Are you cooking in the Open as well as the Invitational?



Yes...doing both. [smilie=a_zzz.gif]   Gonna be a long weekend with very little sleep.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":pbjfv90n]Good luck Kevin, Bruce and Dallas!  You guys be safe, have a great time and knock 'em dead!
> 
> *Kevin save your money and buy choice briskets*!  :roll:



I'm paying $2.49-$2.99/lb for prime.  Considering the overall investment and the results I've had in brisket so far this year(1st in Franklin, 8th in New Holland, 3rd oinktoberfest) I'm stickin to my guns.  Live by the sword...die by the sword. [/quote:pbjfv90n]

That is a good price for even a choice brisket here, so I guess you have a point.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 4, 2007)

good luck!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 4, 2007)

Go Boys Go


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good luck dudes!
Wup same a$$  8)


----------

